# uno what JL should do?,,,,,would be too wayyy cool,,,,



## dammitman (Sep 19, 2002)

well, we have seen that JL has the rights to remake alot of the old aurora stuff like thunderjets, and now magna tractions,,,,,,,how about this. how about JL remakes some of the SUPER II'S ,,,this could include the ever hard to get super II quadralam armature and all the fixin's!!!!!!!! i can tell you already that the magnets in the thunderjets is at least the same as or better than the super II yellow and blue ones,,and just think with the modern tech we have now, the quad arm would probably have the capability to spin "more" than 68,000 rpm!!,,,,,wow,,,if this could happen. i would be buying alot of them,,,,,, :thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

*JL Super II*

Would be too cool. When I heard that PM was making the trip down Aurora memory lane possible once again I was hoping that they'd do the real AFX again, pre-magnetraction. That's the realm of the Super II and its magnificent quadralam. Super II parts, minus the quadralam, can still be had but it's getting harder. I'd imagine that a JL tri-lam would do decently in Super II trim, maybe better than a mean green. 

Yeah, you would think that with today's technology we'd be seeing amazing of levels of performance. To put it in perspective, at about the same exact time that Aurora was baking the Super II, Intel released the 4004 microprocessor (4-bit = quadrabit?), running at an incredible 108 kHz. Today's Intel mainstream (32-bit) P4s run at 3.2 GHz. That's about 29000 times faster. Applying the same speedup factor we should be seeing 32 lam arms today that would turn around 2000 million rpm, with 64 lam arms just around the corner. Now these would put some punch in the old Willys gasser.


----------



## dammitman (Sep 19, 2002)

cmon JL,,,,,,,,JUST DO IT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Let me get my order placed. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Of course we all have flying cars powered by a Mr. Fusion unit but don't need them because we telecommute to work.....
****************
Actually there is no point in making a Super II clone for re-production.
It would have the same failings as the original.
Over-powered and under-tractioned.
Picture a Super II with JL's hard rubber tires...  
Then add sloppy production...  
(Sorry, I REALLY hate to be this negative about anything slotcar...)
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

*Noddaz is right*

The Super II's mystique is better than its reality. I only recently reassembled my Super II from parts that I had pulled out to use on other cars. Super II's were 3X the price of regular AFX cars. A JLXT-II would retail for $45.


----------



## dammitman (Sep 19, 2002)

all i know is that i like them,,,,it is fun to run a real super II and if they were remade and had at least a decent quality chassis that would be just like the origional one with the aluminum rims,,,the gold chassis, the braided pickups, the quad arm with the correct type winding, all the other qualities,,,,, and retailed for 45.00,,i would buy some of them,,,,,,, :thumbsup:,,,,,,,and i would be willing to bet if there were only a limited amount of them remade,,,,,,they would sell out real fast!!!!!!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

*JLXT-IIs*

I doubt JL has someone like Tony Porcelli to provide the impetus for a hot rod JLXT. I'd love to see JL get serious in HO slot car racing. So far the only JLs with "something special" all have white wheels, tires, and paint and not something "extra" lurking under the gear plate. But who knows, JL could be the sleeping giant of HO slot car racing.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey AFXToo, couldn't you make your own AFX by putting a pair of plastic shims in the bottoms of the magnet cavities and using a pair of Tjet/AFX/Tuffy/XL magnets?
I know it's not the same as a "real" replica AFX, but...
Someone on another board suggested that plastic automotive oil drain plug gaskets are perfect for this sort of thing...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I thought it would be interesting to ressurect this post.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Talk about going back a little.   rr


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

There are a lot of really bitchen AFX and Aurora bodies I would rather see that a Super II... Starting with the '55 and going through the Semi's.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

*One More Time...*

Bring on the Thundertrucks.........Have the gas tankers be available at gas stations (of course) with the purchase of gas, a UPS or Post Office tractor trailer available at the various branches, and have all the auto part chains (AutoZone, Advance Auto), have trucks on site available.


----------



## Iphitsgotwheels (Feb 25, 2004)

*No More Rehashes*

I'm not a huge fan of redoing the originals when there are so many other cars & trucks that haven't been done yet. I think they have the right idea with the Bowtie Brigade,but maybe some of them could have been made on the AFX style chassis.How about a 56 Chevy, 57 Cameo P/U, 64 Impala, 71 Monte Carlo or even a 64 Nova.From Ford how about 56 Crown Vic., 64 Thunderbolt, 66 Caliente, 71 Mustang, 57 T'bird, Econoline P/U . From Mopar 68 Hemi Dart, 68 Hemi Cuda, 69 Super Bee, 57 300-C, 67 Charger, 68 GTX, Little Red Express.AMC's Rambler Scrambler & Rebel Machine.Studebaker's Avanti & Golden Hawk. Willys' Henry J
I could go on all night, but my point is; With all the great cars that haven't been done, why should they redo all the ones that already exist?


----------

